# muchkin heils in kicks?????



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

What could be more ol' school than home audio gear in automotive application?

How about a pair Munchkin Heils in the kick panels on axis?

they definitely suffer off axis but seem to recover at about 15 - 20 % , ( but this is also listening to them in the stock ESS AMT 4 cabinets which have side walls that have a omni directional effect )


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I googled it... came up with mostly pictures of cats


----------



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

REGULARCAB said:


> I googled it... came up with mostly pictures of cats


Try searching for Heil AMT

Ohhhh yeah!!!! Got Santana groovin' right now..... MMMMMMM!!!!! 

I want the sound of the ESS AMT 4 in my truck!!


----------



## JWSewell (Aug 13, 2005)

Point source for sure, but seems so fast that its almost like the sound shuts off, almost a pulsing effect.


----------

